# My Horses Confirmation



## lifeisinhorses (Aug 8, 2010)

Can someone critique my horse? She is a 3yr Thoroughbred/Percheron. I really would prefer her to be a jumper ... does she have the correct confirmation? Thanks ! OH and please add what you think she will look like in the future! 

BE AS HARSH AS YOU WOULD LIKE 

She is VERY fluffy btw ... has at least inch and a half of extra hair for the Canadian winter lol


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Very hard to see her hind quarters in that shadow. she is rump high and steep crouped. Looks like plenty of bone and looks like enough foot. Frpont feet are trimmed a bit short and upright. Her shoulder angle looks very good and she looks a decent horse but cannot see her hind legs.


----------



## Miss Meghana (Mar 21, 2011)

She seems a bit 'behind the hock,' which means that her cannon bone is angled away from the hock. But it is in shadow, so I may be wrong. Her hindquarters are high and she has a short back and high withers, but as she's only three, nothing can be entirely for sure, as she's still growing. :-| Remember that her conformation will reflect on her abilities, and when she can begin more intensive training. Contacting a professional is always advised, as you can damage a horse's legs by working them too hard too early. Particularly in jumpers.

When training to jump, I always advise people to make sure there is a bond of trust between you. Jumping is dangerous, and horses are dangerous. Combining the two is especially dangerous, and you need to make sure that your horse trusts you over its natural instinct (which may be to run, refuse or rear).


----------



## 4everjumper (Mar 20, 2011)

I have to say, she's quite adorable. But she's high in the rump, and her croup is steep and harsh. This means she won't develop the "jumper" muscle because of her draft lineage. They are bred to pull and have different muscle accumulation around their body, as opposed to your typical warmblood. 
She is also "behind the hock" which is a problem for a jumper prospect. Her hooves are also scarily small and steep looking. I can't see her hindquarters properly...
But maybe Dressage?


----------



## Miss Meghana (Mar 21, 2011)

I disagree with you a bit, 4everjumper. I've jumped draft crosses. Certainly not high jumps (low hunter levels), but jumped none the less. And I read just the other day that a three-year-old Belgian draft (pure) jumped a five foot fence. But I do agree that her hind legs could be a bit of a problem. As I said, be careful when training her, and accept that every horse has their limitations.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah, she's sickle-hocked and camped-out behind--she's going to have a lot of trouble with impulsion, and I worry a bit about the strain on her stifles. Steep croup, downhill, but hopefully she'll even out yet. Good withers, strong back, can't really fault her front end too badly.


----------



## Horsegears (May 31, 2010)

Well im not going to judge her as being sickle hocked 
etc on one photo. Thats something you can work out
from her natural stance.

---------------------------------------------
*Super type*, fantastic shoulder blade with a very well set 
wither, closed shoulder joint adding potential stride extension 
through the fore. Shorter athetic back and long strong croup
, the shorter rear cannon also adds jumper strength. Shallow 
girth adds to stride freedom and Jumping potential. Summing
up I fancy as a preferred dressage moun. Not likelyto be an 
elite high jumepr but eventing should be fine. Certainly appears 
to throw to the Thoroughbed through the body although the
head is drafty. Versatile and athletic, good luck!


----------

